
Extreme Radiation Levels Detected at Fukushima Reactor, Highest Since 2011 - dailo10
http://www.forbes.com/sites/williampentland/2017/02/03/extreme-radiation-levels-detected-at-fukushima-reactor-highest-since-2011/#7bfcead93381
======
sliken
Article glosses over that the higher reading isn't because there's more
radiation, they just got a sensor closer to the source.

